# Predator Proof Fence



## River Farm (Sep 20, 2020)

What kind of fence will keep out cougars, foxes, coyotes, and bobcats?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 20, 2020)

A cage with a top and bottom. 

There is no fence to keep out a determined predator. We put up a 4’ tall fence using 2”x4” non climb horse wire. We topped it with a hot wire and we have 5 big barking  dogs. 

I take that back. There is a game ranch behind our place. He put up a 12’ fence and laid a 3’ strip of wire on the ground, hog ringed to the bottom of the fence wire to keep predators from digging in. Haha haha! But a coyote got in there anyway. Go back to my first sentence. LOL A cougar could jump and climb in if it wanted to.


----------



## River Farm (Sep 20, 2020)

What kind of wire for the cage?


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 20, 2020)

I'd place the MOST dependability in totally electrified...think prison,.

You are talking some serious problems.   The cats will jump and climb most anything....if they are hungry & want in!   

What kind & how many animals are you trying to protect?    Daytime can be a problem but, normally dawn, dusk and night are the most problematic.  Secure barn confinement may be your best option.  And /or strong, electrified night paddock, beyond barn.  

Where are you located???


----------



## River Farm (Sep 20, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> I'd place the MOST dependability in totally electrified...think prison,.
> 
> You are talking some serious problems.   The cats will jump and climb most anything....if they are hungry & want in!
> 
> ...


I am in northern california. And I m trying to protect about 60 boer goats.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 20, 2020)

I've heard of folks doing electrified woven wire, which would be quite a fence.    Then I'd fill it with a pack of Akbash and /or Anatolians.


----------



## MoreAU (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm sorry if this is not helpful, but I'm on board with Baymule. The short version is that fencing keeps livestock in and Livestock Guardians keep predators out. 

The $.02 I've got to add is that if you're lucky, fencing will also keep your LG's in too.

Please keep us posted on what you've decided to try & best of luck to you!!


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 23, 2020)

We have welded oil pipe fencing with woven wire to 5'.  Because our ground is uneven, we put chain link fence fabric on the ground inside the fences and attached it to the bottom of the fence wire to prevent digging out or in.  We raised our fence another 4' since on our steep slopes the ground sloughed off to lessen the height in places to 3' on the inside while still being 5' on the outside.  *HOWEVER -*

Coyotes can jump a 6' fence from a standstill.  They can also dig underneath a fence, and find any small area that they can squeeze through.  They are very cunning.  They hunt either alone or in packs.

Cougar can jump a 6' fence and taller from a standstill.  They can also climb fencing, trees and buildings that are adjacent to fences to get inside your property.  They are stealth hunters and approach from cover.  

Wolves can jump fencing and or dig underneath if they want what you are protecting.  They are pack hunters, driving the prey into the waiting jaws or fellow pack members.  

Bears will just tear down the fence and come through.  Enough said.

As everyone has said, the best protection is to have *trained* livestock guardian dogs inside the fences with your goats. The dogs must be from working lines.  Just because the dog is from one of the LGD breeds, they do not all have the same guardian ability even within the same litter.  LGDs should be chosen from dogs that have been used against the type of predators from which you are protecting your goats.  The dogs must be adults since puppies will just be more food.  

We have good fencing *but* we also bring our sheep in at night to a night fold and/or a barn.  By doing this, we have increased our dogs' ability to protect our sheep.


----------

